# coral question



## alexafg (Oct 31, 2011)

hello everybody 
i moved around my liverock and to clean the dusts of the liverocks and live sand this is what happened to my coral elephant ear É whatever it called


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

It will come back quick enough


----------



## pinkreef (Aug 18, 2011)

he's sort of doing a water change


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice update, you should start a tank journal....


----------

